# Determined little Tiger



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

This is Tiger watching little Mojo from her basket bed. She is VERY determined to get him


----------



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

Haha, when my tank was at home, neither of my cats showed much interest; HOWEVER, my betta went crazy whenever he saw one of my cat's tail. Just the tail.


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol. How funny! My other cat, Friski is pretty much the same way and couldn't care less whether there's a fish in the room or not


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I have my tank on a dresser, and one time my jack russel jumped up and down trying to get to my fish for at least half an hour!!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I love when cats are so curious! Here is my little girl watching my old sorority


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

How cute! Tiger would love to do that as she loves to jump on the shelf his tank is on but we don't let her cause it's a small tank and not very sturdy if she were to hit it somehow. Lol


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Y'all are so making me want a cat now but I'm not allowed anymore furry, finned, or scaly pets till we move to a bigger house


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Haha I love my cats, they are funny. Especially when they watch the fish and try to "paw" at them.


----------

